# My turn.... Salt Marsh Heron 16 under way



## Shallow_Minded (Feb 12, 2017)

Well after waiting over 6 months my Heron 16 Tournament is in the mold. Here are few early pics that Rose sent me. Going with the Sea Foam paint and the carbon fiber/kevlar mix. I will update as the build progresses. There have been a couple of beautiful skiffs that have already come out ahead of mine and I hope to keep the streak going.


----------



## 1shotmike (Feb 23, 2016)

They were getting ready to put your gelcoat in the mold when I picked mine up. They were working on a lodge edition the same color as yours, had a white rub rail, and it was gorgeous.


----------



## Dustin2785 (Apr 30, 2013)

Looks good. I just came up on 6 months since I put my deposit down and mine should be done on a week or two. I guess I'm the only one that didn't go with the c/k mix so we'll be able to see how they float different.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

You are going to love it!


----------



## mwong61 (Jul 28, 2013)

Shallow_Minded said:


> Well after waiting over 6 months my Heron 16 Tournament is in the mold. Here are few early pics that Rose sent me. Going with the Sea Foam paint and the carbon fiber/kevlar mix. I will update as the build progresses. There have been a couple of beautiful skiffs that have already come out ahead of mine and I hope to keep the streak going.
> View attachment 8031
> View attachment 8032
> View attachment 8033


Congrats! Love the color


----------



## 1shotmike (Feb 23, 2016)

Dustin2785 said:


> Looks good. I just came up on 6 months since I put my deposit down and mine should be done on a week or two. I guess I'm the only one that didn't go with the c/k mix so we'll be able to see how they float different.


Well, you get the Kevlar hull regardless, I really don't think it will be a measurable difference. Erin listed my hull on the paperwork at 380#'s, and Mel had said he was going to weigh it, so I'm guessing that's accurate.


----------



## Shicks007 (Apr 30, 2014)

I am curious to know the weight difference between the lodge and the tournament.


----------



## Shallow_Minded (Feb 12, 2017)

Received a few more pictures today from Rose, things are moving right along!!


----------



## Shallow_Minded (Feb 12, 2017)

Well it came out of the mould today and the cushion came in today as well. Heading up Monday to drop off some goodies. Things are moving along.


----------



## THX1138 (Dec 20, 2016)

Sweet rig, I love the colors!

Lou


----------



## 1shotmike (Feb 23, 2016)

I hope you are retired, or have a lot of vacation time built up, because you are going to want to live in it for a while!


----------



## Shallow_Minded (Feb 12, 2017)

It's coming together. Couple a more weeks and I will be running with the big dogs. Nope, I ain't retired but I do have a few weeks vacation coming to me and I intend on using every minute.


----------



## 1shotmike (Feb 23, 2016)

And you may have to call in sick when your time is up! I realize we all sound a little bit giddy about our boats, but I would seriously encourage anyone considering a technical poling skiff to investigate this hull. It is, quite literally, twice the boat at half the price of virtually anything else out there. Disclaimer: For me, anyway. Oh, and everyone else that has one. All six of us. OK, maybe not enough for legendary status, but I will bet that will come. If you haven't already, get on the list, or you will wish you had.


----------



## Shallow_Minded (Feb 12, 2017)

1shotmike said:


> And you may have to call in sick when your time is up! I realize we all sound a little bit giddy about our boats, but I would seriously encourage anyone considering a technical poling skiff to investigate this hull. It is, quite literally, twice the boat at half the price of virtually anything else out there. Disclaimer: For me, anyway. Oh, and everyone else that has one. All six of us. OK, maybe not enough for legendary status, but I will bet that will come. If you haven't already, get on the list, or you will wish you had.



It was mentioned in a previous post about all the South Florida Heron owners maybe meeting in Chokoloskee. That would be something I would definitely be up for. Meet some new friends and spend the day fishing sounds like a great day to me.


----------



## Shallow_Minded (Feb 12, 2017)

Look what I picked up over the weekend!! The pictures don't do it justice, it is even more beautiful in person. The only thing missing in these shots is the SeaDek that went in later that day.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Awesome!!!!!! Looks great!

Any plans for a poling platform? I ask, as you have push pole holders on there.


----------



## Shallow_Minded (Feb 12, 2017)

paint it black said:


> Awesome!!!!!! Looks great!
> 
> Any plans for a poling platform? I ask, as you have push pole holders on there.


Maybe at some point. I did get the 18' Moonlighter Carbon Fiber push pole with it. I am big guy and was not sure how often I would actually use the platform. Most of the trips will probably be solo so the majority of the time will be on the trolling motor or staked out somewhere (hence the push pole).


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

How are you liking that Tohatsu?


----------



## 1shotmike (Feb 23, 2016)

Shallow_Minded said:


> Look what I picked up over the weekend!! The pictures don't do it justice, it is even more beautiful in person. The only thing missing in these shots is the SeaDek that went in later that day.
> View attachment 9738
> View attachment 9739
> View attachment 9740
> View attachment 9741


That turned out beautifull! You are going to love it!


----------



## Shallow_Minded (Feb 12, 2017)

jmrodandgun said:


> How are you liking that Tohatsu?


Well I have yet to get it wet, I just got the FL number today along with the trailer tag. So the maiden voyage will be this weekend. I wrestled with the idea of going with something other than the Tohatsu, but after doing alot of reading and price comparisons, I decided to give the Tohatsu a try. I will let you know in a couple of months.


----------



## Ben (Dec 21, 2016)

Beautiful!!!!! My 1656 starts soon and after seeing all of these Heron's I am wondering if I made the right selection.


----------



## jlindsley (Nov 24, 2015)

Shallow_Minded said:


> I wrestled with the idea of going with something other than the Tohatsu, but after doing alot of reading and price comparisons, I decided to give the Tohatsu a try. I will let you know in a couple of months.


I have one on my 1656 and love it so far. Motors are a little new to have full reviews b/c most don't have over 200 hours on them.

I will say when I see them being put on high end skiffs like HB, Chittum etc it doesn't add more doubts..


----------

